# nvidia 6200 - diminuzione della memoria[RISOLTO]

## iDreamer

Ciao... ho una nvidia 6200 da 128mb... o almeno  così dice il manuale e le varie etichette sul mio sony vaio.. peccato che se do nvidia-setting mi appare nella finestra principale che ho solo 64mb... ho provato ad aggiunge nel file di xorg anche l'opzione videoram ma niente... cosa mi consigliate di fare?dov'è può essere l'errore..

ciao e grazie

----------

## X-Drum

che drivers usi, ovvero la versione..

sei sicuro che non abbia la memoria shared con il sistema?

----------

## Peach

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> Ciao... ho una nvidia 6200 da 128mb... o almeno  così dice il manuale e le varie etichette sul mio sony vaio.. peccato che se do nvidia-setting mi appare nella finestra principale che ho solo 64mb... ho provato ad aggiunge nel file di xorg anche l'opzione videoram ma niente... cosa mi consigliate di fare?dov'è può essere l'errore..
> 
> ciao e grazie

 

per caso hai questa:

```
0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 6200 TurboCache (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 81c2

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at a0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Expansion ROM at 91000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [78] #10 [0001]
```

personalmente uso questi driver:

```
* media-video/nvidia-kernel 

     Available versions:  1.0.6111-r3 1.0.6629-r4 1.0.7167-r1 1.0.7174 1.0.7667 1.0.7676 1.0.7676-r1

     Installed:           1.0.7676-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver
```

da quello che avevo letto il driver nn supporta pienamente questa scheda (ma allora che l'hannof atta a fare?) voglio far notare che anche sotto win nn cambia nulla... la memoria è sicuramente minore del massimo consentito e nn c'è modo di modificare la dimensione della memoria video.

se qualcuno ha modo di fare qualcosa di più mi faccia sapere... mi piacerebbe usarla appieno sta scheda  :Sad: 

considera questo:

Supported Hardware

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=55156&highlight=turbo+cache+memory

----------

## knefas

avevo parlato iin IRC con l'autore di nvclock, perche' la mia 6200 e' data per 64Mb ma ne fa vedere solo 32. Il fatto e' che gli altri sono shared con la memoria di sistema, o qualcosa del genere. Non ho mai investigato a fondo perche' non ne faccio molto uso della mia scheda...ma mi aveva detto che e' giusto cosi'  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *knefas wrote:*   

> avevo parlato iin IRC con l'autore di nvclock, perche' la mia 6200 e' data per 64Mb ma ne fa vedere solo 32. Il fatto e' che gli altri sono shared con la memoria di sistema, o qualcosa del genere.

 

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> sei sicuro che non abbia la memoria shared con il sistema?

 

asdf  :Razz:  dai sui notebook questo capita spesso

----------

## Peach

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *knefas wrote:*   avevo parlato iin IRC con l'autore di nvclock, perche' la mia 6200 e' data per 64Mb ma ne fa vedere solo 32. Il fatto e' che gli altri sono shared con la memoria di sistema, o qualcosa del genere. 
> 
>  *X-Drum wrote:*   sei sicuro che non abbia la memoria shared con il sistema? 
> 
> asdf  dai sui notebook questo capita spesso

 

si ma una volta si poteva controllare quanto di shared alla scheda e quanto al sistema...

cmq correntemente dei 32 che ho pure io, ora ne vede 64 totali...

----------

## Sparker

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si ma una volta si poteva controllare quanto di shared alla scheda e quanto al sistema...
> 
> 

 

Infatti, ora ti dicono "scheda video con 128mb di ram"

Tu dici "Wow!"

Poi guardi meglio "Ma, ne ha 32, gli altri sono in shared!!"

E ti dicono "Si, ma con 'turbocache', è come se fossero on-board"

E tu "Aaahhh"

Marketing

----------

## Peach

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Infatti, ora ti dicono "scheda video con 128mb di ram"
> 
> Tu dici "Wow!"
> 
> Poi guardi meglio "Ma, ne ha 32, gli altri sono in shared!!"
> ...

 

ma potrebbero almeno provarci a farla funzionare e nn solo a scriverlo sulla confezione... altrimenti fa a meno di dire pure che è shared.

----------

## Sparker

Sul mio portatile Asus con 6200Go appaiono 128Mb.

X non ha nessuna configurazione particolare, a parte le seguenti righe (ho preso l'xorg.conf da Ubuntu e messo in una Gentoo)

```

Section "Module"

        Load    "GLcore"

        Load    "i2c"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "ddc"

#       Load    "dri"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "vbe"

EndSection

```

e consiglio di mettere la seguente riga nella sezione device della 6200 (non usa l'agpgart esterno ed è necessario per l'uso della sospensione)

```

        Option          "NvAgp"  "1"

```

----------

## prada

è una nuova tecnologia che sfrutta la larghezza di banda dell PCI Express e invece di mettere memoria costosa sulla scheda ne usa un po di quella di sistema, che ormai raggiunge il giga in molte macchine. Chiaramente le prestazioni sono un pelo inferiori ma la scheda costa anche un pochino meno..

già già, marketing..

----------

## Peach

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Sul mio portatile Asus con 6200Go appaiono 128Mb.
> 
> X non ha nessuna configurazione particolare, a parte le seguenti righe (ho preso l'xorg.conf da Ubuntu e messo in una Gentoo)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

da dove vedi che usi 128 mega? con nvidia-settings, usando i tuoi settaggi (apparte nn riuscire ad usare NvAgp=1) continuo a riscontrare 64MB di video ram usata...

----------

## makami

Non è affatto male come idea, soprattutto per le schede entry level

Il problema è solo il supporto  :Sad: 

----------

## iDreamer

scusate se sono stato un pò assente...

ho anche io i *.7676...

cmq la mia scheda dovrebbe essere come quella di peach e non vorrei sbagliare ma non ha la memoria condivisa.. windows mi da 128mb e i giochi nuovi vanno tranquillamente...

quindi l'idea più valida sia se ho capito bene e che i driver non li supportano ancora??????

----------

## Peach

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> scusate se sono stato un pò assente...
> 
> ho anche io i *.7676...
> 
> cmq la mia scheda dovrebbe essere come quella di peach e non vorrei sbagliare ma non ha la memoria condivisa.. windows mi da 128mb e i giochi nuovi vanno tranquillamente...
> ...

 

hai provato a vedere se ti cambia qualcosa aggiustando la configurazione con quanto postato da Sparker?

----------

## iDreamer

provato niete sempre 64mb.. e devo dire che non mi funziona neanche hibernate che era il secondo problema che avrei voluto porvi...

ma a voi con i nvidia riuscite a fare l'hibernate? 

@spaker: a te mi pare che funzioni sia l'hibernate che i 128mb che versione dei nvidia usi?

----------

## Peach

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> provato niete sempre 64mb.. e devo dire che non mi funziona neanche hibernate che era il secondo problema che avrei voluto porvi...
> 
> ma a voi con i nvidia riuscite a fare l'hibernate? 
> 
> @spaker: a te mi pare che funzioni sia l'hibernate che i 128mb che versione dei nvidia usi?

 

riporto in auge questo thread:

ieri sono venuti fuori i driver .8174

devo dire: solo 32 mega riconosciuti (contro gli almeno 64 della 7676-r1 a cui sono tornato) e un rallentamento palese di tutte le app 3D.

Fatemi sapere, io cmq non ho modificato niente in xorg.conf.

----------

## iDreamer

riuppo questo topic perchè passando ai driver 1.0-8178 e a xorg 7 ho notato un ulteriore rallentamento delle prestazioni della mia scheda..

ecco il mio glxgear

```
idreamer@=Vaiolance= ~ $ glxgears

8319 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1663.779 FPS

8841 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1768.133 FPS

8858 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1771.538 FPS

8836 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1767.170 FPS

8766 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1753.126 FPS 
```

anche a voi nvidia-setting vi dice che avete solo 32mb?? e le voste prestazioni con glxgear da questi risultati?(una scheda da 128mb che valori dovrebbe avere?)

----------

## CarloJekko

prova ad installa re i driver ultimi... vedi come va....

devi smascherare nvidia-kernel ed nvidia-glx

poi vedi un pò...

----------

## iDreamer

messi gli ultimi ma niente

----------

## Dece

Accidenti è vero, vanno molto più lenti  :Shocked: 

```
deckard@bejelit ~ $ glxgears

3416 frames in 5.0 seconds = 683.200 FPS

3891 frames in 5.0 seconds = 778.200 FPS

4016 frames in 5.0 seconds = 803.200 FPS
```

EDIT: scusate l'abbaglio, non so perchè ma stava utilizzando le opengl di xorg, tutto a posto ora   :Wink:  :

```
deckard@bejelit ~ $ glxgears

10827 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2165.400 FPS

11248 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2249.600 FPS

13410 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2682.000 FPS
```

per quanto riguarda la memoria, stesso problema

----------

## iDreamer

risolto.

Gli ultimi driver della nvidia finalmente mi danno 128mb di scheda video.

----------

